# We got our Snoozer Lookout car seat! (a few photos)



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yay! Lion and Penny's car seat arrived yesterday. They immediately started eating the sherpa lining... of course. I was surprised they didn't try and jump out of it in the car. I am still waiting for the extra strap to get here, so I am using a coupler as a second strap for now. 









I can't beweive she is makin us wide in dis.



















I bought the medium size Snoozer Lookout I. My dogs are 6 and 5 pounds, incase anyone is wondering about the sizing.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love the snoozer lookout so does Zoey. Looks like Lion and Penny do to. So cute


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They look great!! Mine are sherpa eaters (well, any fluffy, furry fabric, really) as well so I bought a nice fleece throw (on sale at JCPenney and I had a take $10 off coupon so a good deal) and it has covered the seat since the second outing just like you are doing. It is washable as well in case of accidents (although we have had none). 

Are they doing well in it?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh that's lovely. How do they actually stay in it? Are their leashes attached to it or something x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There are straps that attach to the car's seatbelt and then to their harness.
VERY safe way for them to travel by car. In an accident, our little ones can become projectiles if not tethered to the car. Just like a small infant needs to be strapped in.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> They look great!! Mine are sherpa eaters (well, any fluffy, furry fabric, really) as well so I bought a nice fleece throw (on sale at JCPenney and I had a take $10 off coupon so a good deal) and it has covered the seat since the second outing just like you are doing. It is washable as well in case of accidents (although we have had none).
> 
> Are they doing well in it?


They are doing a lot better than I expected! Lion stares at me the whole time and looks pitiful, but for the most part they don't try to jump out. I have the car seat in my front passenger seat for now, but once they are used to it I will put the car seat in the back. Lion refuses to lay any way but this in the seat:










I would highly recommend this car seat.. I think it would be great for a dog that is nervous in the car, because the seat keeps them secure and cozy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

haha! It is a familiar look:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!! They look adorable, even when looking pathetic!  This is definitely the car seat I'm getting. I'm just waiting for the right time, as I keep buying Roxy other things instead! HAHA. So hard not to! But, I DEFINITELY need to get this soon. Did you find a better deal than the usual?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am not certain if Missy got a better deal, but what I got was about the going price. At the time I paid $83.95 with free shipping. I got mine here:
SNOOZER LOOKOUT I PET CAR BOOSTER SEAT MEDIUM - 25 LBS | eBay

Looks like the price has gone up.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I got mine here:

Amazon.com: Pet Car Seat - Lookout I Medium (Black) (22"W): Pet Supplies

It was $70, and it qualified for free shipping.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like it!! Lion and Penny seems to be enjoying it. 

I'm thinking of buying the console one as I don't think Hershey would want to be in the backseat by herself.. we'll see...


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I've been thinking about which one to get for Quinn and Leah. I can't drive with birdie dogs on my shoulders.


----------

